# HPI's



## smaher82 (Mar 15, 2012)

When  a pt comes in and has 2 acute problems can you add the hpi elements together?

Example

  I have 3 for one problem ( location, context, duration) and 2( location, modifying factors) for another. Can I add them together for an extended HPI?

Thanks


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 15, 2012)

smaher82 said:


> When  a pt comes in and has 2 acute problems can you add the hpi elements together?
> 
> Example
> 
> ...



You can only use location once, but yes, that would be considered extended.


----------



## smaher82 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank u soo much Im so happy you said that!!


----------

